# Areo hat any to avoid ?



## Shaun Robinson (31 Mar 2014)

Looking at getting myself an aero hat as got a few tt's lined up just wondered if there is any to steer clear , any tips on a decent one would be good too nothing silly priced I'm just average club rider


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2014)

Avoid the garmin POC one or whatever its called, it looks 

http://road.cc/content/news/62798-poc-release-tempor-time-trial-helmet


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Apr 2014)

Save your money, and make one like this guy.
They showed you how to do it on Blue Peter a few years back.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> Looking at getting myself an aero hat as got a few tt's lined up just wondered if there is any to steer clear , any tips on a decent one would be good too nothing silly priced I'm just average club rider



Silly prices and silly hats are inseparable


----------



## Shaun Robinson (1 Apr 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Save your money, and make one like this guy.
> They showed you how to do it on Blue Peter a few years back.


On you tube now looking for build your own


----------



## Shaun Robinson (1 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> Silly prices and silly hats are inseparable


Was thinking under £100 seen some for wayyyyyyyy more :/


----------



## Brightski (1 Apr 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Save your money, and make one like this guy.
> They showed you how to do it on Blue Peter a few years back.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> Was thinking under £100 seen some for wayyyyyyyy more :/



Have a look at velodromeshop.net, they had Casco Speedster on sale - cheaper to buy helmet plus visor than the visored version of the helmet IIRC.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (1 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> Have a look at velodromeshop.net, they had Casco Speedster on sale - cheaper to buy helmet plus visor than the visored version of the helmet IIRC.


Thanks Marion I'll take a look


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2014)

Helmet choice depends on position. What works for some riders will be crap for others.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> Thanks Marion I'll take a look


If you purchase before 7 April you can get another £5 off using "MARCH5" code


----------

